# Price for a 50 Gallon PowerVent Water Heater



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

A.O. Smith

*$849.58*

*Let us know what your price is in your area. *


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Is that cost or your selling price?


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

In my area everything has to be ultra low NOx. So my only powervent options are the Bradford *********** Eco and A.O. Smith Vertex


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

rheem. 50 gal @ $847.00. 40 gal @ $809.00. my cost from house. breid...............:rockon:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

breid1903 said:


> rheem. 50 gal @ $847.00. 40 gal @ $809.00. my cost from house. breid...............:rockon:


Edited for not reading thread title.


----------



## breid1903 (Feb 8, 2009)

ooookkkk. i'l bite. other than rheems is power vent and the op used powervent plus i threw in a 40 what needs to edited? ao calls them power vent on their web site. i have a pre fvir it was a bit over 4. breid.................:rockon:


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

breid1903 said:


> ooookkkk. i'l bite. other than rheems is power vent and the op used powervent plus i threw in a 40 what needs to edited? ao calls them power vent on their web site. i have a pre fvir it was a bit over 4. breid.................:rockon:


I wasn't editing you, I wrote prices from down here, then realized we don't use power vents hardly at all. I'm a dummy, that's all


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

RHEEM 42VP50FW ... are you ready for this.... $1047.xx yes thats wholesale!


----------



## Txmasterplumber (Oct 2, 2010)

43VP50E2 GAS POWERVENT WATER HEATER
1,222.09 from the supply house..... everything's bigger in Texas!​


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

john woods PV 50 830+ HST


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far. 


Looks like only one was cheaper out of the majority. It's a call I'm doing next week if the cleaning of a temperature sensor doesn't hold out, but this guy knows his old water heater will fail again.


----------



## PeckPlumbing (Mar 19, 2011)

Txmasterplumber said:


> 43VP50E2 GAS POWERVENT WATER HEATER
> 1,222.09 from the supply house..... everything's bigger in Texas!​


JEZUS!!!


----------

